# Spooling a 6/0



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am about to buy a 6/0 Penn for kayaking baits out into the surf for some sharks. I have never specifically targeted sharks so I don't know much (except for what I read on here) How much/what kind of line should I put on/ (braided, mono, Braided+Mono). Also how far should the baits be kayaked out for s 6-8 foot sharks, and will the 6/0 be enough for these size sharks?


----------



## jervonormy (Apr 10, 2011)

*Hope this helps!*

A 6/0 should be enough to get into the 6 foot shark range, 60 lb mono enough to cover the bottom of the spool, tied into 60 pound braid, with a top shot of 80lb mono. on the top shot you will need at least 70 yards for abrasion resistance. You want as much line as you can get on it. A Average drop is between the 4th and 5th bar, which can be on average 250 to 350 yards. If you put any angle on your set you can put out another 100 yards. so 450 yards is possible. on the right set up a 7 foot bull will feel like a 28" red on a trout rod. just be willing to spend about as much on line as you do the reel. A 9/0 will hold over 1500 yards of 80lb. The reel cost about $180 the line to spool it about $140. If you can afford the 9/0 go for it. The 9/0 with a drag kit is hard to beat.
Jervonormy


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Get a 6/0 wide if you want a 6/0. Put 500 yards of 80lb braid and top it off with 60 or 80lb mono. I don't know about this 4th and 5th sandbar jerv was talkin about, but usually most drops are around 250 yards out. I drop most of my baits about 50 yards past the last set of breaking waves. A 6/0 should be able to land an 8' shark but that depends on a lot of factors like the species of the shark, how much line you have left on the reel, where its hook, etc. If you think shark fishing is something that you will like and you really want to target some monsters, go ahead and buy the 9/0.


----------



## showtimesharkhunting (Jul 31, 2013)

I bought the Penn 6/0 last week and ran 500 yards of 80lb braid with 100 yards of 65 lb mono top shot. I have had issues getting my lines out to the 200 to 300 yard area off the sand so I havent yet reeled in a decent shark with it. i did reel in a small black tip about 28" or so and didn't even know it was on. It could be the cheap rod (7' Heavy) I spent all my money on the reel and line lol a good rod is next! But anyways I searched a new reel for 2 weeks comparing all models with forums and other information sources and I decided on the 114 6/0. I do tend to fight the spider when I'm reeling in to check my bait as though I have a monster on the other end but that could be lack of experience or improper tackle


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

IMO with the price of braid just get a bigger reel and spool it with mono, plus you dont have to deal with that knot


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Since y'all talked me into a 9/0, I'm planning on spooling it with 50 pound mono, but how many yards/weight top shot will I need?


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

50# Suffix Tritanium (mono) w/ 100yard 80# topshot. FTU can spool it for you, that way you don't have to buy a full spool of top shot.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Braid is great, however if you plan on fishing in South Texas, mono is much better due to the abrasion of the shell down there.
I have two of my 9/0's done the way I mentioned above. The other is spooled with 100# braid & a 130# top shot.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

PBD539 said:


> 50# Suffix Tritanium (mono) w/ 100yard 80# topshot. FTU can spool it for you, that way you don't have to buy a full spool of top shot.


What this guy said. That will be able handle 99.9% of what you will hook into on the upper coast.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

I get all my heavy braid from china. I just bought a 1500yd spool of 100# power Pro for $50 shipped.
I spool the whole reel with 100 braid and about 20' of 200# mono on top.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlueDog (Sep 4, 2005)

MNsurf, can you please let me know where you get your PP. I can't find it for much less than $150. Thanks Bud!!


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Same here MN


----------



## bigwalt (Jul 4, 2013)

Amazon.com is where its at and the super dyneema 100lb braid on there is excellent too.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Chinafishwhosaler on ebay is selling it as "spectra" braid. The Spectra stuff is good too. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

50# mono on a 9/0 is too light. It is closer to a 80# outfit. Roger


----------



## CobraKiller02 (May 6, 2006)

Iam about to spool my 16/0, 14/0,12/0, 80 and a 70 penn international, avet 50w. Think iam going to go bankrupt lol


----------



## bigwalt (Jul 4, 2013)

Just tell them to not tell you the total and then you can just turn your head and swipe your card lol


----------



## BlueDog (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks Fellers!


----------



## CobraKiller02 (May 6, 2006)

I wish it worked like that. Iam getting a penn international 130 this weekend. Wife is going to kill me when she gets back in town and see's it lol


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

deerhunter5 said:


> I am about to buy a 6/0 Penn for kayaking baits out into the surf for some sharks. I have never specifically targeted sharks so I don't know much (except for what I read on here) How much/what kind of line should I put on/ (braided, mono, Braided+Mono). Also how far should the baits be kayaked out for s 6-8 foot sharks, and will the 6/0 be enough for these size sharks?


A 6/0 wide will whoop just about anything in our waters. Personally, I would fill it up with 100 lb braid and leave enough room for a couple hundred yds of 100 lb mono. Just my .02


----------

